# juvy serrasalmus



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

hi, i was just wondering what serrasalmus sp this is,, and is it a high back variant? it's at 2-3 inches. thanks


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

how big?


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

high back diamond rhom


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

That's a S. compressus (look at the bars)


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

yauyau said:


> high back diamond rhom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are u sure?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

dweizoro said:


> yauyau said:
> 
> 
> > high back diamond rhom
> ...


he was sayin that about another fish that looks totaly differnt then yours. he has a awsome on tho. but im prety sure on this one that its a compressus because of the bars


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

"qickshot said:


> dweizoro said:
> 
> 
> > yauyau said:
> ...


If this is compressus,why his back is high??
just is myself idea,hope i will mistake.








please don't mind.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

dude you have so many piranhas you should be able to id anything. your stock of piranhas are huge


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

yauyau said:


> "qickshot said:
> 
> 
> > dweizoro said:
> ...


Although ,I have keep more piranha,but also need learn until old.
you also know,different water,different place,different keep,different food.
will have different change.And i have see some west piranha books,
them also write different condition will have variation.

So, I write is High back diamond,just is my feel.
IF mistake,i also will learn.

in fact ,need grow until big size,answer will appear.
maybe ask "hastatus" will know answer.


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

can you really tell that its a high back rhom when its still that young?


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

coolermaster said:


> can you really tell that its a high back rhom when its still that young?
> [snapback]1179354[/snapback]​


You this ask me, i have little fear.









But i also feel is high back diamond rhom.


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

any comments?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Compresus...


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

is it s.compressus or a s.rhombeus? the fish is from peru btw


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

looks like a compressus to me


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

anybody?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My guess would be S. compressus as well (bars instead of spots) - but I always have a hard time telling juvi Serra's apart, so please take it with a grain of salt...


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Looking at the bars and the somewhat pointier snout, not to mention its from peru. It is most likely a compressus.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

rhom's arent' "high back" rhoms until they are fairly large 10" or so.

this fish is very similar a compressus group fish not rhombeus


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

1. The term "highback" doesn't mean anything. Most Serrasalmus species are "highback" when young.

2. The fish fits the description of S. compressus.

ID complete.


----------

